# 2cool Giveaway! Falcon Rods Coastal Series XGS Spinning Rod



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

Together with 2cool sponsor, FishFreakOnline.com, we are giving away a Falcon Coastal 7' Medium Action Spinning Rod!










Here's how to enter:

First, click here to view the description of the rod
Then, click to check out FishFreakOnline's selection of saltwater reels and freshwater reels
Finally, on this thread, tell us which reel you would pair this rod with if you win!

Thanks to FishFreakOnline for offering this contest. Be sure to visit their website and take a look at their huge selection of Rods, Reels, Lures, and other Fishing Gear at discounted prices. We will choose one lucky winner on Wednesday, October 10th. Good luck!


----------



## Grandmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

Penn Battle 4000


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Falcon volt would be awesome on this falcon rod.


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

I personally think that the Penn Conquer would be a perfect fit.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

My shimano cf4


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*reel pairing*

Daiwa Saltist Spinning Reel


----------



## anoldlady (Sep 19, 2005)

Shimano Spheros 3000. :work:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

shimano stradic fj


----------



## Clemonstime (May 18, 2012)

Penn Conquer, pricey but very nice!


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Shimano/falcon*

Shimano stradic FJ 3000


----------



## djtangerine (Sep 13, 2011)

I would get the SS-76L Light gulf spin and pair it with my Shimano Stradic FJ 3000. Super light weight setup!!!!


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Shimano Stradic 2500 FJ


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

Falcon Volt


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Penn Conquer,


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Shimano Stradic ST2500 FJ


----------



## rsoliz (Nov 26, 2010)

Shimano Stradic 3000


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Shimano Symetre 3000 FJ


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Shimano stradic st3000 fj

-mac-

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

falcon volt


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

either the volt or symetre


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Since it is a Falcon Rod and its free, I think I would pair it with the matching Falcon reel.


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

I loved my Penn Battle but I think I'd try the Conquer


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

Falcon Rod Volt2500


----------



## softball fan (Oct 28, 2011)

Stradic 3000 fj


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Shimano Stradic FJ 2500


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Penn Battle 4000


----------



## Yellowballs (Oct 27, 2005)

Shimano Stradic FJ Spinning Reel


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

Shimano ST300FJ


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Penn Spinfisher SSG Graphite Spinning Reel - 440SSG.


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

*REEL*

Shimano Stradic FJ


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

Shimano ST3000FJ


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Penn Battle BTL3000


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i think it balances out well with a sahara 2500fd, 8# to 10# mono.
at least that's how i would want to fish it. light enuf to fish all day & can handle a monster every now & then.


----------



## southTXwader (Sep 18, 2011)

shimano stradic fj without a second thought!!!


----------



## The Salty Texan (Sep 13, 2012)

Penn Battle 4000


----------



## rzrbak (Jul 8, 2010)

Daiwa saltist


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Battle 4000


----------



## danny2012 (Aug 30, 2012)

*Saltwater rod*

Grandpas ABU GARCIA Ambassadeur


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

Spheros 4000


----------



## lure buddy (Sep 30, 2009)

Shimano Stradic FJ2500 Spinning Reel would be the best reel for this rod for inshore fishing.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Shimano Stradic FJ 2500


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Shimano Stradic 4000fi


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Shimano stradic fj 3000


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Shimano Stradic FJ 2500


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Shimano Stradic FJ 3000 would be a sweet combo on the rod!!


----------



## propsfullfwd (Sep 14, 2009)

Falcon Rods Volt


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Abu Garcia Orra SX Reels


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would definitely put the Shimano Stradic FJ3000 on this rod.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Stradic 4000FJ to run 12lb mono or 50lb power pro


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Shimano Baitrunner BTR6000D!


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to go with the shimano stradic. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## JonTX (Oct 15, 2010)

Falcon reel for the falcon rod, the volt 2000 or 2500 looks great!


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Shimano Spheros 3000 would be the best reel for this rod IMO.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Shimano stradic FJ 3000


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Any of them would look good on it


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

Stradic ST3000FJ


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

I would try the Daiwa Exceler 4500T and see how they pair up.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Shimano Stradic FJ
Thanks!


----------



## Phat-Tuesday (Feb 18, 2012)

Shimano stradic fj 3000


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Penn Battle


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Daiwa whisker ss tournament 1300


----------



## Red Wrangler (Mar 18, 2011)

Daiwa Saltist


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Skeet Reese 2500


----------



## mwwebb8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Shimano Stradic 3000. Just got the reel and it is sweet.


----------



## specsultan (Apr 2, 2009)

Shimano Spirex 2500 rear drag


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Shimano Stradic FJ 2500


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

daiwa black and gold


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

Shimano Stradic 2500!


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

I'm liking the Shimano Sahara FD


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Falcon volt.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*SHIMANO STRADIC FJ* The perfect set up!


----------



## SonnyR6 (Apr 10, 2012)

Shimano Stradic 3000 FJ


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

Shimano stradic FJ 3000 all the way!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I would love to put thisreel on that rod.

ST4000FJ

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

Shakespeare Tidewater


----------



## wluell (Sep 16, 2012)

The Penn Conquer spinning reel will be a perfect match for this rod!


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

Penn Conquer 4000. Too rich for my blood, but a boy can dream!


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

Shimano Sahara!
This was my first 'high dollar' reel and still stand by it today in my arsenal, a great reel!


----------



## Swordfish (Jan 17, 2006)

Shimano Stradic 3000 FJ


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Penn FRC4000 + Falcon Coastal brings home the fish.


----------



## Mr. Mario (Oct 5, 2009)

Penn Sargus SG4000


----------



## BTFishing (Dec 2, 2011)

Shimano FJ4000 :idea:


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

shimano stradic FJ 3000 or 2500


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

Shimano stradic ci4 2500


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Can't go wrong with a Stradic FJ


----------



## PHATROLL (Apr 28, 2010)

I would mate with Penn Conquer 4000. Thanks for chance


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Shimano Stradic 3000


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Shimano Stradic 3000FJ


----------



## Chase'n red tail (Jun 30, 2012)

Penn Slammer 360


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Stella*

Stella 3000!!!!


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Skeet Reese 3500


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

Shimano Spheros 
SP4000FB


----------



## AKM (Sep 8, 2012)

That rod would be nice with the new Shimano baitcaster D series reel...both excellent products with a lifetime of memories to be had !!


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

Penn battle 3000


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Volt spinning 2000


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

*2Cool giveaway*

Shimano Saros 2500 would be my choice.


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the looks of the Penn Spinfisher.


----------



## bigun (Nov 16, 2010)

*reel*

Shimano Sahara SH3000FD loaded with 40# Sufix 832 in the ghost color and let's go looking for reds back in the marsh


----------



## JJTTraylor (Jan 30, 2009)

shimano spheros sp 4000 FB


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Shimano Stradic Fj3000. Thanks for the contest!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

ci4 3000


----------



## DannyP (Apr 4, 2012)

Shimano Stradic FJ3000


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

Saltist!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Actually I have a really nice inshore Fin-nor that I dont have a rod for that I think would match up awesome with the Falcon !


----------



## FishnBarbie (Jun 10, 2011)

Shimano Stradic 3000 FJ - gonna have to buy one to go with this awesome rod!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Shimano Stradic 3000. The ONLY spinning reel I have used with no problems. Love them!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Shimano Stradic FJ 2500

Gracias!


----------



## cloudy (Oct 28, 2011)

*Falcon Rod give away*

Penn Battle BTL3000


----------



## Jereme30 (Jul 20, 2012)

Revo sx inshore


----------



## TexHepCat (Sep 12, 2005)

Daiwa Saltist


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Give aWay*

Shimano Stradic fj 4000 I like a little more weight...cva34


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Either a Penn Battle 4000
Or
Shimano Spheros 4000 fb

Cant beat the price on both either.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Nice rod deserves nice reel, Shimano Sustain FE. This pair will last!


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

My first choice of reel would be the Falcon Volt. After that It is a toss up between Okuma Cedros, a little pricy, and the Shimano Sahara.
Thanl you guys for this contest.


----------



## jvr_dejesus (Aug 25, 2010)

A Shimano Saros 3000F would be a perfect match.


----------



## fishy fishy (Jul 15, 2012)

Penn Battle 4000


----------



## edallen91 (Aug 15, 2010)

btr 4000 D
(baitrunner)


----------



## Mikem59 (May 2, 2012)

Shimano Stradic 3000FJ


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Shimano Stradic 2500




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Shimano Stradic FJ


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

The falcon volt would go well with that rod.


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Shimano Symetre FJ Spin Reel 28
*


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

stradic fj has my pick


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Shimano Spheros 3000


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

penn fierce 3000


----------



## katzig (Aug 20, 2012)

*Need a new one*

Penn Conquer 4000. [email protected]


----------



## Phishaholic (Sep 22, 2012)

Penn Conquer!!!!


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

Revo 3


----------



## FlounderS (Dec 26, 2011)

Falcon Volt 2500


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

Sahara 2500


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Penn Battle 3000


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

I would put a Shimano Sahara 4000. I have several other Sahara/Falcon combos for years and have been very pleased with the results.

I know you can spend more, but Sahara has done me right for some time now.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Penn BTL2000


----------



## Greatfish11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Either a Shimano Symetre 2500 FJ (I have this one) or a Penn Battle 3000


----------



## Greatfish11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Either a Shimano Symetre 2500 FJ (I have one) or a Penn Battle 3000


----------



## JonBowToner (Mar 15, 2012)

It doesn't take the most expensive reel to suit my needs and make me happy gettin' bent rods with that 7-foot rod. I'd slap an ORRAS 40 on it and catch a mess o' freshwater catfish.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Shimano Stradic FJ 2500


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Well a little late but my Penn Battle 4000...


----------



## manuel9622 (Apr 4, 2006)

Volt2500


----------



## Taina20f (Sep 23, 2012)

For this rod I would go with something along the lines of the Daiwa Black Gold Spinning Reels. It just seems that it would pair up well with the rod. 
http://fishfreakonline.com/dablgospre.html


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Penn battle for me.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Shimano Bait Runner for me


----------



## joelopee (Jun 7, 2012)

shimano stradic


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Shimano Symtre


----------



## barnaclebob (Jun 30, 2011)

Shimano Baitrunner 6000D would just about do it.


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

Shimano Symetre 3000 FJ


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

Penn Conquer 4000


----------



## jvtx (Dec 2, 2007)

*Falcon spinning rod giveaway*

I would pair it with a Penn 4000 Spinfisher graphite reel


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Shimano stradic

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greatfish11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Shimano Symetre 2500 CJ


----------



## Greatfish11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Shimano Symetre 2500 FJ


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Stradis or Saros in 2500 or 3000 size.


----------



## xchief (May 17, 2005)

Falcon Volt


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Stradic 3000


----------



## UT15314 (Dec 4, 2011)

Quantum smoke SL25PTI


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Old school: Daiwa BG 15.


----------



## txduckhntr (Jun 10, 2012)

Daiwa Saltist Spinning Reel - STT5000H


----------



## soghogger (Aug 15, 2012)

*penn spin fisher 550ssg*

I have a reel but no rod. Hook me up!


----------



## 1fishinfool (Jun 24, 2011)

*^^This is what the perfect set up sounds like.^^*

The falcon coastal series is a rod that can handle the elements of the salty and sandy Texas coast. I would definitely consider a salt water approved reel, with not too much of a price difference but the same kind of reliability and when you're talking about reliability, Shimano reels are the first that come to mind. I would definitely pair the falcon coastal series with a Saros F 2500 and 10 or 12 lb monofilament test line for a smooth retrieve. The perfect inshore setup, not too big but not too small. :texasflag


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Daiwa whisker ss tournament 1300


----------



## aggieangler13 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Okuma cedros*

Okuma cedros


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

penn battle 2000 or 3000


----------



## FISHONBOY1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Shimano stradic fj4000


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Shimano Stradic FJ


----------



## soghogger (Aug 15, 2012)

*Penn Spinfisher 550ssg*

This would be my choice.


----------



## flounderbob (Oct 28, 2011)

*Falcon Rod Give Away*

Yes, Shimano stradic FJ 3000 for sure.
Thanks:texasflag


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Penn Battle!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Penn Conquer for me!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

stradic 3000


----------



## quick6763 (Oct 28, 2005)

Falcon Volt 2500


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Penn Battle 4000


----------



## asianprider (Jul 5, 2010)

I have 5 those rods. Paired them with Penn slammer 260, fished salt and fresh water for along time with no problem


----------



## twinfish (Aug 15, 2005)

My new Peen Battle, my old rod just broke in half.


----------



## cutbaitannie (Oct 10, 2005)

*penn Spinfisher*

I love Penn reels.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Conquer


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

okuma cedros


----------



## xcharged (Aug 18, 2004)

Penn Battle 4000


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

shimano stradic FJ2500


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Shimano Symetre 4000

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## MBrones (Jul 3, 2012)

Shimano Stradic fj


----------



## kpko (May 10, 2006)

Shimano Stradic


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

shimano stradic 3000 or Diawa BG-15


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Penn Battle BTL3000


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*falcon volt*

The falcon volt 2500 I think would work great together.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Shimano Stradic FJ - 2500 and that would be one sweet setup!!!!!!


----------



## lighttackle (Aug 17, 2012)

Would match with a Penn Battle 4000. I'd be very grateful to have this in my rod holder at home and/or on the water.


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

Penn Conquer


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Shimano Symetre FJ Spin Reels


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

Shimano Stradic FJ 4000... 20 lb drag? yes please...


----------



## Rockclimber (Oct 1, 2012)

Shimano Symetre 2500 FJ is a perfect match!


----------



## ochapa (Feb 9, 2012)

Shimano Stradic Fj 2500


----------



## noeservin (Jun 20, 2006)

shimano cf4 all da way


----------



## Richard (Aug 28, 2005)

Shimano stradic FJ 3000


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

penn battle 4000. would work great...


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

I would have to go with a stradic.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

Falcon volt 2500


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Shimano stradic fj 2500 I have a falcon bucoo with this reel and makes a good combo


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd go with the Volt 2500 to keep it all Falcon!!


----------



## duckboy007 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd also go with the Penn battle 4000


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

without a doubt.. 


Shimano Stradic FJ Spinning Reel


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

Falcon Volt 2500 it's design to work best with the rod...


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

*Falcon Coastal*

I would pair it with Penn 
BTL2000


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Shimano Stradic


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

Shimano Saros F or Stradic FJ

I win, I'll by the reel today from Freakonline!!


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Shimano Stradic FJ would look good


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

*falcon spinning rod contest*

Shimano Sahara model SH3000FD


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

*2 Cool Giveaway- Falcon Spinning Rod*

Shimano Sahara Saltwater Reel. Model SH-3000 FD


----------



## spring5791 (Nov 29, 2011)

i would go with the daiwa saltist


----------



## another bob (Feb 10, 2006)

Probably the Shimano Baitrunner D. I lost part of a finger recently and the oversized crank looks handy !!!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 29, 2005)

Penn Conquer CQR2000 .


----------



## plugger62 (Jun 2, 2009)

*"I need this one"*

Strap on a "Skeet Reese 4000" (WMESRV4000S) and let 'er rip.

Drag that is!


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a Falcon baitcast and love it, so this would be for my wife and she likes the
Shimano Stradic Fj 2500


----------



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

Penn Battle 4000


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Penn battle 4000!

JT


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

Shimano sahara 2500 just graduated, so I have to keep it able to meet my requirements yet affordable.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Shimano Stradic 3000


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Daiwa Saltist Spinning Reel. Pricey but I bet it would be a bad a** combo!


----------



## rayrod3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Shimano Stradic 2500 :cheers:


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Shimano Saros F 2500


----------



## willbonds (Jul 9, 2008)

*Castaway Rod Giveaway*

Shimano Sperios Reel


----------



## geistmjw (Sep 27, 2011)

Okuma


----------



## Siena34 (Mar 22, 2006)

Penn Conquer Reel would be excellent


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

I would pair it with a Shimano Stradic FJ. St2500FJ loaded with 20# Marine Blue Super8 Slick Power Pro.


----------



## nehauger (Sep 30, 2012)

Shimano Symetre


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Shimano Symetre 3000 FJ


----------



## bryster (Jun 10, 2006)

another vote for falcon volt 2500


----------



## CAPT. LEROY (Apr 30, 2006)

Shimano Stradic fj


----------



## texasglass2 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Capt. Flatt Back*

I would use a Penn Conquer CQR4000, I have tree of them and love them all...:texasflag


----------



## Shame (Nov 19, 2010)

Shimano spheros SP5000


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Shimano*

I'll try the Shimano Saros F. Looks like a Venice Red Killer!
:texasflag


----------



## Sea N Red (Oct 5, 2012)

the shimano stradic fj!!!!!!


----------



## dredwards (May 17, 2011)

Shimano Stradic FJ 3000


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Joey2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Stradic FJ


----------



## croker joker (Oct 6, 2012)

Shimano stradic FJ


----------



## Greatfish11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Shimano Symetre 2500 FJ


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

Penn Conquer


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

Penn Battle BTL 5000


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

New rod means new reel so It will be a shimano


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Shimano Stradic FJ


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Daiwa Saltest or the Penn battle.


----------



## AlppaChino (Oct 9, 2012)

*I would put a....*

Shimano Stella on that bad boy.


----------



## Deerhunter15 (May 30, 2005)

http://www.pennreels.com/products/reels/spinning-reels/conquer


----------



## adventurer (Jul 3, 2008)

shimano stradic FJ


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

did I win this?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> did I win this?


No


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

Come on XGS!!!!


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

*We have a winner!*

Thank you to all who entered this drawing. Here is a list of all entrants:

1. Grandmaster
2. bubbas kenner
3. The Salty Rider
4. RedfishStalker
5. txteltech
6. anoldlady
7. Reel_Blessed II
8. Clemonstime
9. Sponge
10. djtangerine
11. mobandit
12. rentfro
13. Profish00
14. StangGang
15. rsoliz
16. crr
17. Smackdaddy53
18. iridered2003
19. FishNJeremy
20. omgidk
21. yakity
22. Anytimer
23. softball fan
24. rjc1982
25. C-Rob
26. Yellowballs
27. Bay Front
28. That Robbie Guy
29. C N Spots
30. fishin shallow
31. tngbmt
32. southTXwader
33. The Salty Texan
34. rzrbak
35. rockwalker
36. danny2012
37. carolinafisher
38. lure buddy
39. Gilbert
40. Gluconda
41. Fishin' Soldier
42. blackmagic
43. Wizness
44. propsfullfwd
45. Auer Power
46. Lexy1
47. John_B_1
48. O'Fish'All Business
49. Kingofsabine18
50. JonTX
51. Cajun76
52. quackersmacker
53. team cut em deep
54. SoDak Hunter
55. RG
56. patwilson
57. Phat-Tuesday
58. obergrafeter
59. Jean Scurtu
60. Red Wrangler
61. KEN KERLEY
62. mwwebb8
63. specsultan
64. TioJaime
65. surfisher
66. jhua
67. redneck91
68. WoodDuck Wizard
69. galvbay
70. SonnyR6
71. lairdoglencairn
72. shaggydog
73. dpeck
74. wluell
75. The_Outrider
76. ttufish
77. Swordfish
78. medgecko
79. Mr. Mario
80. BTFishing
81. goldie
82. 1lazyasian
83. mkk
84. PHATROLL
85. Major29
86. JFolm
87. Chase'n red tail
88. erain12
89. Cajin Stumpman
90. Knee Deep N POC
91. AKM
92. Sabine Flounder Pounder
93. tunchistheman
94. Rangerbobtx
95. saltie dawg
96. bigun
97. JJTTraylor
98. live2fish247
99. abh316
100. DannyP
101. Fishinista
102. bigbarr
103. FishinBarbie
104. wannaBfishin
105. ATX 4x4
106. cloudy
107. Jerome30
108. TexHepCat
109. cva34
110. Flounder_Pounder
111. Mantaray
112. matterboy123
113. jvr_dejesus
114. fishy fishy
115. edallen91
116. Mikem59
117. Flat's Hunter
118. Specks&Spots
119. cklimpt
120. redfisher43
121. chrism31
122. mustangeric
123. fishbowl365
124. katzig
125. Phishaholic
126. JoeD
127. FlounderS
128. RigRat
129. RAMROD1
130. BFTMASTER
131. Flounder Face
132. Greatfish11
133. JonBowToner
134. fishingcacher
135. fwoodwader
136. manuel9622
137. Taina20f
138. netboy
139. joelopee
140. K Man
141. barnaclebob
142. ilikepizza5211
143. poonchum
144. jvtx
145. Mallardman02
146. 999
147. xchief
148. aggie13_03
149. UT15314
150. histprof
151. txduckhntr
152. soghogger
153. 1fishinfool
154. aggieangler13
155. Lightsout
156. FISHONBOY1
157. john66
158. flounderbob
159. peckerwood
160. ctcrop
161. HuntinforTail
162. quick6763
163. Jetty Ling
164. asianprider
165. twinfish
166. cutbaitannie
167. txsmith1
168. yakaman
169. xcharged
170. texascorky1
171. Bull Red
172. MBrones
173. kpko
174. Javadrinker
175. crawdaddct
176. trout tracker2
177. Justin_Time
178. lighttackle
179. Sam521
180. cfulbright
181. eyc0r
182. Rockclimber
183. ochapa
184. noeservin
185. Richard
186. h.f.d.firedog
187. EricG
188. djduke47823
189. El ROJO LOCO
190. brush popper
191. duckboy007
192. Captain Dave
193. OFFtheFLY
194. chefshwn
195. texasred
196. Bay Bear
197. long shot
198. 3rd GULFCOAST
199. spring5791
200. another bob
201. Tangle
202. plugger62
203. Caribbean Pirate
204. jefferyman
205. jettytarpon
206. Superman502
207. Ninjazx9rrida
208. BigWW79
209. rayrod3
210. I Fall In
211. willbonds
212. geistmjw
213. Siena34
214. 2013Shoalcat
215. nehauger
216. TAMUscott
217. bryster
218. CAPT. LEROY
219. texasglass2
220. Shame
221. JWS. HOOKEM
222. Sea N Red
223. dredwards
224. Joey2
225. croker joker
226. Fish-N-Fool
227. jblrail
228. Bayou RedFish
229. sgrem
230. saltwatersensations
231. AlppaChino
232. Deerhunter15
233. adventurer

and our winner is...

*#117 Flat's Hunter!*

Congratulations Flat's Hunter! Please check your private messages where we have sent you information about claiming your prize.

Thanks again to everyone who participated and special thanks to FishFreakOnline.com for making this giveaway possible. Be sure to visit their website and check out wide selection of rods, reels, lures, and other fishing gear!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet. I have been playing these things for awhile and have finally won. Thanks for having the contest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats man!

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishfreakonline (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations and thanks to everyone who entered. YOur rod will be on the way tomorrow.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Way to go Mr. Flats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGR (Jan 2, 2007)

Penn Conquer CQR2000


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Have one and it works perfect with my Penn 5500.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Shimano c14


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Dang, saw this too late. And I don't like my rod I've been using for flounder, it would of been a good fit with my Saraha 2500.


----------



## fishfam (Oct 18, 2012)

*falcon rod*

perfect reel- fin-lite


----------



## MasonForman (Oct 20, 2012)

Shimano Stradic! Great pair !


----------



## hitide610 (Jun 14, 2012)

*American Reel for American Rod*

Penn Conquer 4000


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

i would have to use the penn fierce,i love the quality of penn and a great falcon rod would just be gravy!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Mitchell 308


----------



## Metal Man - Victory (Nov 4, 2012)

*Shimano*

Shimano Stradic 2500


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

Penn Pursuit Spinning Reels


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hate to tell you this but this has BEEN over


----------



## texasredkiller (Dec 10, 2010)

Shimano Stradic FJ Spinning Reel


----------



## agkarcher (May 19, 2012)

Shimano Spheros


----------



## texastadpole (Apr 17, 2012)

*Shimano/Falcon*

I would pair the Falcon spinning rod with a Shimano Stradic FJ2500.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I forgot this contest is over...october 10th flats hunter won


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

And it is a nice rod that I won. Great people over there at fishfreakonline. They will take care of you.


----------



## valstar361 (Nov 8, 2012)

Shimano Sahara Fe 4000 just right for jettie fishing and the pier


----------



## Matthew737 (May 22, 2006)

Nice Rod...Thanks for the Giveaway!

Pair that up with my favorite spinning reel, The Shimano Spheros 3000.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

personally i like shimano reels, ST2500FJ would be my choice.


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

I would pair this with a Penn Battle 4000. That would be a great combo.


----------



## Soulfishing (Dec 21, 2011)

penn conquer 4000


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Daiwa whisker ss tournament 1300


----------



## foulhookedfishing (Jun 11, 2012)

Shimano Stradic FJ


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Shimano Stradic FJ Spinning Reel ST3000FJ.


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Sahara 2500


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Shimano stradic FJ 3000


----------



## croker joker (Oct 6, 2012)

*Shimano Stradic FJ *


----------



## mflowers11 (Sep 8, 2004)

*FalconRod*

Either the Shimano Stradic FJ2500 or a Shimano 50MG.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I forgot this contest is over...october 10th flats hunter won

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Shimano Stadic FJ 3000... Stradics will last twice as long as any other spinning other reel out there. Not to mention flawless performance. I still fish with a Shimano Stradic that I purchased 8 or 9 years ago!


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

I would buy the Shimano Stradic FJ *ST2500FJ.* I have all baitcasters and would like a spinning setup. _Thanks for the opportunity. :cheers:_


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

^LOL


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

id go with the Shimano Sahara 4000FE..Good reel in a good price range


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

^^^ was a joke..wanted to bring it to the top to see how many others will post without reading lol


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Stradic for sure


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

For sure DAIWA WHISKER SS TOURNAMENT 1300.


----------



## elrober (May 21, 2004)

*Falcon Rod*

Shimano Stradic 2500 FJ


----------



## oceanus (Apr 20, 2009)

Shimano Stradic 3000


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

shimano stella 3000-5000


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Shimano Stradic FJ 3000 for sure!


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Pen Battle 4000


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Shimano Stradic 2500 FJ


----------



## Laleitner (Jan 25, 2013)

Shimano saros


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock IT'S OVER! :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

shimano stradic fj


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Penn Conquer CQR4000, the perfect match for this rod!!!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

http://fishfreakonline.com/shimanostradic5000fj.html

ST5000FJ


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

Shimano Stradic FJ2500


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Shimano St2500fj*

I am in.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

The rod I won on this thread back in October is still great.


----------



## spec_u-late (May 29, 2012)

Shimano Sahara 2500 FE


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The Symetre


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

Shimano saris 3000 fa


----------

